

Making things hard to read 'can boost learning' - blahedo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-11573666

======
CallMeV
So the Beeb reports that the boffins believe that pupils retain more data if
they have to read it in Comic Sans.

Perhaps the subjects retain more data if presented to them in a horrible font
because they believe that if they pass this test first time, they won't have
to revisit the horror of staring at a page full of Comic Sans later on down
the line.

They should come back to them a week afterwards and ask them if they
remembered any part of the test. Then ask them if they would like to stare at
another page of Comic Sans, or just answer with what they remember. They might
be surprised how many of the subjects might get their memories back rather
than go through that earlier ordeal again.

